# Got the twins smokin early



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 15, 2007)

I have a catering job for 30+ people this comming weekend for butts and briskets.  Got the WSM's cranked up early.  3 butts and 2 briskets.  

Oh yeah, sitting here at the desk with my Maverick in front of me.  (Thanks Larry)


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 15, 2007)

Looking good Bill!!  Gonna be a beautiful day to be smoking!


----------



## Diva Q (May 15, 2007)

yum


----------



## wittdog (May 15, 2007)

Seems like it's good to be BTGG


----------



## 007bond-jb (May 15, 2007)

Boy I wish I had time to during the week Lookin good Bill


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 15, 2007)

Looks good Bill, why do you need a remote thermometer with a WSM? I thought they were "load and go" smokers.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 15, 2007)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Looks good Bill, why do you need a remote thermometer with a WSM? I thought they were "load and go" smokers.



Its an old stick burner habit.   :roll:


----------



## Bruce B (May 15, 2007)

Looks great Bill, keep them pics coming.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 15, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Looks great Bill, keep them pics coming.



Just a peek Bruce


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 15, 2007)

Mmmm looking good !


----------



## Bruce B (May 15, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Bruce B":3pbk0pik]Looks great Bill, keep them pics coming.



Just a peek Bruce   



 

[/quote:3pbk0pik]

Umm Hum, that's what I'm talkin' about.


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 15, 2007)

everythings lookin great so far bill! Those butts look fantastic


----------



## Unity (May 15, 2007)

Mmm, pork butts with a nice developing bark ... 



--John  8) 
(What are you rubbing with, Bill?)


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 15, 2007)

Unity said:
			
		

> Mmm, pork butts with a nice developing bark ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A little rub I came up with a couple of years ago.  It has 15 different spices.  Works well with the sauce I use.


----------



## wittdog (May 15, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Bruce B":y71y5p2p]Looks great Bill, keep them pics coming.



Just a peek Bruce   



 

[/quote:y71y5p2p]
Please tell me you didn't peek to foil those butts....


----------



## Green Hornet (May 15, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":2l7eg2y8]Looks good Bill, why do you need a remote thermometer with a WSM? I thought they were "load and go" smokers.



Its an old stick burner habit.   :roll:[/quote:2l7eg2y8]
Yer saying that like it is a BAD thing!
They look super. Keep them pics coming!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 15, 2007)

Well, I just smoked the best Brisket of my life.  I used apple and peach wood along with the Kingsford.  I put my Jack Sauce on it and let her rest.  The flavor is incredible.


----------



## wittdog (May 15, 2007)

Brisket looks great.


----------



## Green Hornet (May 15, 2007)

Great looking ring. Looks like you painted it on!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 15, 2007)

Butts are done.  Man, I wish I would have let you guys talk me into getting these WSM's a long time ago.  I LOVE THEM!!!!!!!!!



 



They gave me plenty of thime to do my yard work.



 

 

 



Of course I couldn't have done it with out my ole partner Duke.  He keeps the family secret.


----------



## Puff1 (May 15, 2007)

Great pics Mr. Bill. What a fine day you had 8)


----------



## Unity (May 15, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Unity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, you're going to be like Col. Sanders and Coke, huh, and keep the formula a carefully guarded secret.   

--John  8) 
(Just as long as the rub has plenty of pepper in it. I like pepper. And vinegar in the sauce. And pepper. 

)


----------



## Finney (May 15, 2007)

Good job Bill.  It all looked good.


----------



## Green Hornet (May 15, 2007)

That came out great Bill!
You really did have a nice day for cooking. 
Duke is a cool looking dog. Hope he got some bark!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 15, 2007)

Go Bill, Go!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 15, 2007)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> That came out great Bill!
> You really did have a nice day for cooking.
> Duke is a cool looking dog. Hope he got some bark!



He was pissed when I suggested boneless butts.


----------



## Cliff H. (May 15, 2007)

That all looks very good Bill.  WSM's take away all excuses to get out of doing stuff around the house.  Sorry.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 16, 2007)

Tha's all lookin good right dere!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 16, 2007)

Great looking grub Bill!  Now just buy one more WSM and you can comfortably compete with them and sell Petunia to some sucker!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 16, 2007)

geez that brisket looked incredible!

btw, Duke sold me the secret recipe...
got it for 10 bucks and a box of Scooby Snacks.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 16, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Great looking grub Bill!  Now just buy one more WSM and you can comfortably compete with them and sell Petunia to some sucker!



Neah.  You cant fit the meat on 3 WSM's that I can on Petunia.  Besides, she is part of the family.  



			
				Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> geez that brisket looked incredible!
> 
> btw, Duke sold me the secret recipe...
> got it for 10 bucks and a box of Scooby Snacks.



 He did say he was a good speller. :?


----------

